# Wedding Photos on Acrylic trade prices



## Blankspace (May 4, 2007)

*www.blank-space.co.uk *

*Hi, *

*Could everyone please spread the word about us.*

*We are a family run business based in West Sussex that produce wallmounted acrylic, Deckchairs, Framed canvas, wallpaper and even 3D images from your supplied images.*

*To give an example we charge £63.20 for an A3+ Acrylic with wallmounts. To the trade we offer 20% discount right across the range of products we produce.*

*We print on Epson wide format machines and supply London fashion week with thier huge acrylics ( we can go upto 8ft x 4ft )*

*Also we can print directly on to Metal, Wood, Glass etc etc*


*Please take a look and maybe one day we could be of help.*

*Thanks*

*www.blank-space.co.uk *


----------

